# Avatar? D':



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

My CT betta just won't let me take a good picture for my avatar..
He picked the one time I just can't find my tablet pen. :'c

So, here's what I'm asking of you guys:

Would any of you kind folk be able to draw me an avatar based on what I have set now? :')

My phone is my camera as of now, unfortunately. So as far as quality pictures is concerned, there isn't much to offer. :'c


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I could  please excuse if it's sloppy, i beginning to draw betta's again 

Also it'll be in B&W because i have no coloring utensil's


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Alright  Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here you go  i hope you like it:


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

D'aww, he looks awesome! Thank you :'D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your welcome  glad i could help


----------

